# 6 months showing possession aggression



## BokiCak (Sep 2, 2010)

Hello

I have female 6 and half months old,she is great dog,friendly and lovely, she also good dog with other dogs and people outside.BUT we have a very big problem she doesn't want to give/drop the thing that she find on the street or home, when we try it to give it to us she whinny on us and trying to bite us.We, or especially me can't wait any longer so we try to consult professorial behavior trainer, we found him and we start to go in classes with him,but before we start with him she told us we need to trust him and listening his advice we agree it with him.So...today when we finishing with the lesson we start to go home during that Bella my dog grab something from the street i say it loudly drop it and try it to grab her on the upper mouth but i couldn't do it because i am afraid of her reaction and she started with fighting whinny and rinkle her nose the trainer was on the move to grab the leash but she jumped on him with the same action then he hit her with the leg on her face i was stunned and my heart broke up,then she told me if she didn't act like that she could be bitten or someone else even me, the dog is dominant if you don't believe me i will back your money and dog will command you even kill you.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

There is no way I would ever bring my dog back to a trainer that hits a dog. You are right to be upset. I am upset for you! Hitting a dog only makes the behavior worse and brings new problems.

Ask around and see if there are dog trainers that use positive reinforcement training only. In the meantime, put some yummy treats in your pocket and when your girl picks up stuff tell her to drop it and try exchanging the thing she picked up with your yummy treat.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I totally disagree with hitting a dog, especially if it feels threatened already, as in it knows you are going to take what it has. You will only make her fear you if you continue. If you continue hitting her you could very well end up with a dog that bites you.

A better approach is to teach her to "give" by starting when she is calm and trading her something she likes, like a treat or toy, for an item she has that is low value to her. You practice that over and over until she will readily "give" you what she has. The idea being to once she learns to "give", when you run into a situation where she has something she shouldn't, you can ask her to "give" and she will because she has practiced it and knows what it means, and has learned the giving up what she has results in her getting something she likes.

Look for another trainer who uses positive training methods.


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

We have always been successful with "give" and swap the "possession" for something better. The downside is that you need to always have something really desirable in hand all the time at first. (Who wants liver in their pocket????) I would add a clicker sound when the command is given so that eventually you don't need to have a treat on hand if you need it.

Good luck - it's not an easy habit to break!


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

If you are not able to find another trainer, there are FABULOUS (free!) resources online for basic training. Many people learn better working with a professional, but sometimes it's not an option.

If you can order the book "Mine" by Jean Donaldson, that would be a FABULOUS starting point. But I know it can be hard a distributor in some places.

This article is a great starting place:
Resource Guarding | Ahimsa Dog Training, Seattle | Dog and Puppy Tips from Seattle |

Resource guarding is NOT a sign of dominance.


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

Anyone who hits a dog doesn't know what they are doing... thats abuse. I've had dogs snap at me and I've not had to hit them to correct their behaviour.


----------



## BokiCak (Sep 2, 2010)

I tried with the swap command but she doesn't want to take the treat or something else,or if she decide to take it she will take with the item in her mouth.SO she wants so have both of them at the same time.Before we call him i talk with people which he train her dogs with the same problem as me,someone have more dangerous problem with German Shepherd Dog that instantly attack humans or dogs for no reason.They told me that he hit him and they did the same thing to the dog now the dog is very calm and friendly.And before we actually call him we try it to train her with different methods, she doesn't WANT to drop it the item even if you have food in your hands and if she does want it she will try it to take with the item inside in her mouth and if i try to take that out she whinny on me and i have hole from her teeth on my left arm.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

You need to start with something that is LOW value. Find a toy that she doesn't really bother with. Begin trading them with her.... food, drop it, food ...


----------

